
Y Combinator Looks for Outliers - rgrieselhuber
http://ginzametrics.com/y-combinator-looks-for-outliers.html
======
wolfrom
I find this "where you went to school" concept to be the most contentious
aspect of YC selection. I'd be interested to see some numbers on how many YC
founders are from the "top-tier" schools vs. other places. Maybe that should
be the next data point for YCPages.info; I certainly don't want to run the
numbers myself.

I wouldn't say I'm embarrassed by where I went to school, but I certainly
don't like to tell anyone about it.

~~~
Harj
_I find this "where you went to school" concept to be the most contentious
aspect of YC selection._

It shouldn't be contentious because it doesn't matter. It's nothing like as
important as the answer to the "most impressive thing you've built or
achieved" question. When I'm reading through applications, the school a
founder went to barely registers. I'm more interested in whether they've
clearly explained what they're doing and whether they seem determined enough
to pull it off.

~~~
brlewis
Given the increasing number of applications you have to look at, wouldn't it
make sense to omit questions whose answers barely register?

------
DanielRibeiro
It is also worth mentioning that Techstars, besides 500 startups, is also a
good program. Don't kid yourself though: they are all as picky (if not more)
as YC. And as rmorrison said[1]: _If you think you need YC to succeed, then
you won't (and shouldn't) be accepted_

[1][http://blog.rmorrison.org/advice-for-yc-applicants-on-the-
fe...](http://blog.rmorrison.org/advice-for-yc-applicants-on-the-fence?c=1)

~~~
nethsix
'If you think you need YC to succeed, then you won't (and shouldn't) be
accepted'. This is very well put. I think to improve the chances of
successfully creating something, keeping these in mind may help: 1\. You
should not believe that your circumstances are different even when it really
is. Otherwise it becomes an excuse while the converse will help you push the
limits. 2\. You try to create something not because you want to be well-known
or rich but rather you want to improve something (for yourself, etc.) or you
believe there is no other better way to spend you time. You'll be less
disappointed and more driven.

------
spoiledtechie
I would love to know how you supported 2 kids on a YC budget? Thats the
biggest reason I don't apply. I have one kid on the way and must without a
doubt provide for that kid.

~~~
jnovek
My co-founder had two kids -- he moved his family into a cheap rental in
Nebraska while we did YC out here. He ate into his savings. We put stuff on
credit cards. We had to be hyperfocused on early revenue. It was stressful as
hell for him (and no picnic for me, either), but it worked out in the end.

The thing is, we were so driven to build a company that we had to find a way
to make it work. At that point I couldn't imagine working for someone else
(and neither could he) so we were willing to make big bets.

(Incidentally, with the StartFund money, things should be much easier for YC
Founders who have families.)

------
jayzee
Great write-up. Small edits:

So, the point is, sometimes it’s going to suck and sometimes it’s going to be
awesome

edited: So, the point is, _this second_ it’s going to suck and _the next
second_ it’s going to be awesome

They want to know who else is in and will often drag entrepreneurs along for
weeks waiting to make a decision, simply because they are waiting for
everybody else.

edited: They want to know who else is in and will often drag entrepreneurs
along for _months_ waiting to make a decision, simply because they are waiting
for everybody else.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thanks.:-) Was in a rush before a meeting. Will update later.

------
keiferski
_It doesn’t even matter if you don’t have a co-founder._

Any additional thoughts on this? "You really, really, really should get a co-
founder" seems to be the standard response, but I'd really, really like to
hear that it isn't an accept-or-reject issue.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
The point is that it's not _the_ thing that matters.

In the interview, if you hear that you didn't get in and the fact that you're
single a founder is one of the reasons, then there is empirically another,
additional reason because there are single founders in every batch.

~~~
keiferski
Glad to hear that, thanks.

------
jutan
as i tend to see it: life is half chance. you toss a coin, it comes out heads
half the time, tails the other half. all you can do is enjoy what you're doing
and know you'll have a terrific story at the end.

------
nethsix
The gist of this article seems to be you should not worry, just apply, which I
kind of agree. If you are having second thoughts, here is a slight nudge. Even
if you fail, I believe each time you apply for some funding, filling in the
application forms pushes you to think more and challenges your ideas, which
inevitable leads to improvement or even discovery of new areas to work on.

------
dami
Great article, it helped a lot!

------
breadly
Great advice, thanks for posting. Good to know they consider sole-founders. I
know its rare and probably getting more rare considering the talent pool of
applicants out there.

